# Bay behind assateague



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

what is the name for that bay? Sinepuxent Bay?

anyone know the depths of it and if you can do much wade fishing back in there off 611?


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Assawomwn and Isle of Wight Bay are behind Ocean City. Behind Assateague from north to south it is Sinepatuxent Bay, Newport Bay and Chincoteague Bay. It is pretty shallow in most spots, you could wade fish but access would probably be your main obstacle.

John


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

jlentz said:


> Assawomwn and Isle of Wight Bay are behind Ocean City. Behind Assateague from north to south it is Sinepatuxent Bay, Newport Bay and Chincoteague Bay. It is pretty shallow in most spots, you could wade fish but access would probably be your main obstacle.
> 
> John


right off 611 there is the visitor center on one side the the boat ramp on the other. last thing i want to do is wade an unfamiliar area and hit a drop or a hole lol. the water here is decently clear on a calm day but I don't know if it's clear enough.
Down in hatteras you can wade fish flats all around the duck blinds for what seems like ever for reds, but it takes a boat to get to them initially.


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

I was back there a few years ago running a clam rake through some areas. I was wearing shorts and neoprene water shoes. When I got back into the boat, I noticed my exposed shins and ankles were stinging like jellyfish had been at them. Ouch! I had walked through some watergrass or seaweed beds, but did not see any jellyfish. Itched like crazy all night!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

kurazy kracka said:


> right off 611 there is the visitor center on one side the the boat ramp on the other.


I fished there 3 times (tossing lures) and it was salad city every time. I've heard there are some nice specs there in the fall.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

I've heard of schools of reds running over the flats too. Looks like I have some scouting to do and hope the flies don't suck me dry.


----------



## tg2469 (Oct 28, 2013)

I use to clam and fish there for 10 years when I lived up there and never seen any reds. best the seen the water was maybe 3 or 4 foot you could see the bottom... use to flounder fish behind the airport and like they said a ton of salad to deal with..good luck


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

BillHoo said:


> I was back there a few years ago running a clam rake through some areas. I was wearing shorts and neoprene water shoes. When I got back into the boat, I noticed my exposed shins and ankles were stinging like jellyfish had been at them. Ouch! I had walked through some watergrass or seaweed beds, but did not see any jellyfish. Itched like crazy all night!


YIKES!!  That sounds nasty. Probably some creepy flesh eating micro-organisms. Glad you shook it off. People are dying off the coast of Florida right now.
That wading seen is not for me, once the water warms up.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

kurazy kracka said:


> I've heard of schools of reds running over the flats too. Looks like I have some scouting to do and hope the flies don't suck me dry.


I wouldn't count too much on finding schools of reds back there now. Two or three years ago they were around but the past few cold winters caused die offs and they really have not been back in any significant numbers. I think you best bet to fishing that area may be from the Assategue side. Park on the island and walk across to the water. I used to wade fish North of the bridge from the Assategue side probably 30 years ago and get trout, flounder and blues. Clamming in the area can be pretty good as can crabbing.

John


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

BillHoo said:


> I was back there a few years ago running a clam rake through some areas. I was wearing shorts and neoprene water shoes. When I got back into the boat, I noticed my exposed shins and ankles were stinging like jellyfish had been at them. Ouch! I had walked through some watergrass or seaweed beds, but did not see any jellyfish. Itched like crazy all night!


most likely caused by the grass then. certain ones can cause skin irritation.



jlentz said:


> I wouldn't count too much on finding schools of reds back there now. Two or three years ago they were around but the past few cold winters caused die offs and they really have not been back in any significant numbers. I think you best bet to fishing that area may be from the Assategue side. Park on the island and walk across to the water. I used to wade fish North of the bridge from the Assategue side probably 30 years ago and get trout, flounder and blues. Clamming in the area can be pretty good as can crabbing.
> 
> John


Yea that's what I heard 2 years ago there were school of reds running around on the flats. Reminds me of fishing the flats down in hatteras which is so much fun. Guy who was telling me about the reds was talking about trout and blues and all too. Said he had a shark come by him only once.

Trout would be nice but I haven't seen or heard of them being around in large numbers much either. I'm thinking a popping cork and a gulp rigged weedless later in the season might help avoiding some of the grass if it's an issue.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I call those stingers sea wasps.
They are little ball like jelly fish, you don't see them unless there are a bunch of them.

At the AINP, drive back to the bay side park.
There is a small picnic area there on the point where you can park, wade, launch a kayak etc.
My family used to crab by the boat ramp by the bridge wading, crabs like the grass.

Bring bug repellant, and then bring some more.
The Assateague skeets like different flavors of repellant.
They eat that stuff like ice cream.


----------

